# Bill Stars 5x5 beginner workout



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi all

Im sure this has probably been talked to death in here already but I thought I wouuld track my progress in a thread and maybe get some tips and advice from people in here.

So I am following this routine after doing some research.

*Bill Starr's Beginner 5×5*



*Monday (Heavy Day - 85%)*

*Back Squats: 5 x 5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 reps across 5 sets*

*
Bench Press: 5 x 5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 reps across 5 sets*

*
Deadlifts: 5 x 5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 reps across 5 sets*

*Wednesday (Light Day - 65-70%)*

*Back Squats: 5 x 5 using 60% of Monday's weight*

*
Bench Press: 5 x 5 using 60% of Monday's weight*

*
Pullups: 5 x 5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 reps across 5 sets*

*Friday (Medium Day - 70-85%)*

*Back Squats: 5 x 5 using 80% of Monday's weight*

*
Bench Press: 5 x 5 using 80% of Monday's weight*

*
Rows: 5 x 5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 reps across 5 sets*

*
*

*
*

*
*



I just finished the first day today. Im around 6,2. 12 stone 8 pounds. Not much of me really. Ive been lifting weights on and off for a long time but want to try something different after concentrating on running for the last few years. This workout looks like it will work around my current avaliability around the gym but also I think for someone my size will be best for adding size and strength.

I aiming for 4 solid meals a day with plenty of fats, low GI carbs, vitamins, fibre EFAs etc. Ive read a lot more on nutrition and weight lifting than I have practiced so have an idea on whats right and wrong but would still appreciate any advice tips etc.

Goals are obvious, add some size without too fat, surely everyones goal?

Anyway, thanks for reading I will hopefully track my progress. Some friends at work did this routine last year and said it worked really well so fingers crossed 2014 will be the year! 
​


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

irwit said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im sure this has probably been talked to death in here already but I thought I wouuld track my progress in a thread and maybe get some tips and advice from people in here.
> 
> ...


to honest, you'd probably make faster progress on starting strength if you haven't run a 'big 3' routine before. This routine pushes your weight up every week, SS does it every session. Once you have slowed progress on starting strength you then move on to this one


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Cheers for the quick reply.

Which particular SS routine do you recommend?

I have looked at the starting strength but being honest I didn't fancy clean and press, bent rows etc as I haven't really done these before, well more so the clean and press. Squats deads etc I am pretty comfortable with.


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

If you're a gym member, get a trainer to show you, or ask someone. Alternately YouTube Scott Herman fitness for instructional videos.

I currently use http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

irwit said:


> Cheers for the quick reply.
> 
> Which particular SS routine do you recommend?
> 
> I have looked at the starting strength but being honest I didn't fancy clean and press, bent rows etc as I haven't really done these before, well more so the clean and press. Squats deads etc I am pretty comfortable with.


I under stand not wanting to do clean press, but rows are an exercise you should introduce ASAP. It's the bench for your back


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

irwit said:


> Cheers for the quick reply.
> 
> Which particular SS routine do you recommend?
> 
> I have looked at the starting strength but being honest I didn't fancy clean and press, bent rows etc as I haven't really done these before, well more so the clean and press. Squats deads etc I am pretty comfortable with.


Mate you can't just skip certain lifts because your 'not comfortable' with them. If you haven't done them before learn; watch videos, get a good PT for a few sessions to show, or ask somebody you see doing it if you can join in. How do you ever expect to improve (in weight lifting and other areas of life) if you don't put yourself outside your comfort zone?


----------



## tns (Dec 24, 2013)

irwit said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im sure this has probably been talked to death in here already but I thought I wouuld track my progress in a thread and maybe get some tips and advice from people in here.
> 
> ...


sorry man, but drop this and try stronglifts.com.

you wont regret it, just throw in some pull ups on the original plan, and some power clean if you like the exercise. it gives a big increase in explosiveness


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi all

Firstly thanks all for the feedback. Its all appreciated and taken on board.

Its not that I am saying I will never do a row or maybe even the clean and press. Its just this is my first week back and I want to get going again in the gym. From what I can see, Starting Strength, Madcow, Bill Starr and even the Stronglifts are all slight variations on a theme. Sure if I was 6 months or a year in to weight training I would gain a lot more from expanding and experimenting with some other routines, but at the moment I think the important thing is to be doing big compound exercises on each gym visit, make sure I don't miss those gym visits, and make sure I am eating enough of the right stuff. With this in mind I chose the routine I felt most comfortable with out of a selection of very similar looking routines.

I will definitely read into what the links provided, I read way more than I actually practice, but for now I think actually lifting and eating is the main priority, tweaking the routine I think will be of more use down the line.

Finally for me anyway confidence in the gym is a big thing I am lacking so having a PT there showing everyone I don't know what I'm doing with a clean and press isn't really something I fancy doing. I know its stupid but maybe in 6 months when I am more confident and maybe looking a bit more like I belong in a gym, that will change. Still the advice is appreciated and you and right.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

irwit said:


> Hi all
> 
> Firstly thanks all for the feedback. Its all appreciated and taken on board.
> 
> ...


based on what you have said, i'd probably start with strong lifts. it's very rudimentary and helps build confidence around the key lifts

another good one is

A: Squat Bench, row

B deadlift, press, pull ups/downs

simple and effective.

Chose what rep scheme you like. maybe one cycle 5 x 5 and the next 3 x 12. Have one day a week (friday) where you can chuck in the vanity isolations if you want to.

This probably what I'm going to give to my bro who is starting training recently


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have just nearly completed a month of bench, squat, deadlift, clean & jerk to add some extra strength and stripped my training back to the bare basics. I have been doing 5x5 but with a set of 20 reps for the warm up and been doing this 3 times a week

I have made great progress but I have now hit the wall on this as the body is constantly aching and will be looking at dropping the weight and following a more isolated training program for a while to "recover"

Highly recommend it for quick strength gains and as you get stronger in those moves everything else will increase. For me a month at a time is enough of going heavy on these moves 3 times a week. I personally stick to the 5x5 all year round but will split the major exercises up into different workouts now.

Remember the warming up and stretching as it really helps when strength training in maintain flexibility and recovery


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

I get the confidence thing, but no one else is paying any attention to you. They're there to work out, not spot a newbie.

Honestly, you'll do better getting a PT or taking a pal with you. You'll not regret it.


----------



## Thumper (Jan 19, 2014)

Dont bother doing bill stars 5x5. He used it for his athletes who had to be in and out of the gym as quick as possible and who were also playing american football. He also chose only 3 exercises because of the time restrained tailored to american football. Unless you have time restraints theres no point

If you want to do starting strength you're going to have to eat. I've stupidly tried it on lowish kcals (3000) and I've trained and have friends who have tried and failed. Unless you're genetically gifted you have to eat big.

Otherwise you could try SS advanced (light day on Wednesday) or something simple like HLM.

As for the personal trainer i dont wholeheartedly agree that its the best option unless you find a good PT. Unfortunately they are few and far apart.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Firstly Thanks again for all the responses and advice.

@ simon - That looks like another good routine and I have started looking at stronglifts routines and they do look good. I think this will be my next routine as I do really want to see what a 5x5 really does to me. If it does just leave me too sore and seems too much to really continue I think what you have suggested with give me more rest as there are a lot less squats which for me anyway are the real killer. I also definately prefer 5x5 as a pose to 3x12 so its good that the set and rep count is flexible.

@ bear - Glad to hear about your results and thanks for the tip on streching. Will be interesting to see how longa newb can last on this routine. Ive started lighter with the aim of firstly getting back into lifting without injury, also to try and maintain adding weight for as long as possible.

@ BruceT - You are totally right and this is something I need to work on. The thing about a PT is that, similar to the differing opinions you get in a forum on what to do, a PT Im sure will have a whole other regime and stuff. Ive seen the PTs in my gym an being honest what they have people doing just seems pointless. I guess you have to find the right one.

@Thumper - Time is a bit of a factor as I go during lunch so its another positive I found from the routine that I can be in and out in well under an hour. Ive read some good and bad points on SS but nothing bad with the routines so these are only my list to look into more. Agree with your point about finding a good PT. Last thing you want is some guy, more confident and bigger than you telling you some routine you know is straight out of mens health. Some people progress and get gains and strip fat DISPITE what they are doing. This is something that I find quite annoying in the whole gym scene. I don't see any pros without dieticians, trainer etc. The pro (not just body building but sports etc) will look better than the trainer and healthier than the dietitian, but doesn't mean he knows more about the subjects than either.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok heres my diet and would be interested to hear some feedback.

7-8am. Shake, pint of semi skimmed milk, hand ful blueberries, 30grams of whey, lump of peanut butter, 2 oatabix. Nice and easy, tastes good so will be consistent with this as a breakfast.

10:30. 4 egg omlette, 2 pieces of small brown bread.

11:30 on training days, banana

12:30. Hit the gym

1:30. Meat, veg and carbs. A decent meal here. Aim for 30grams of protein

5:30 Same as above, maybe slightly larger portion

8:30. Milk, whey, peanut butter shake. Along with glucosamine and fish oil tabs. I will start adding cottage cheese to this too for more slow release carbs.

So I see this as me getting fibre, fruit, vitamins, anti oxidents, lots of protein from varied sources, and some good low GI carbs.

What do people think?


----------



## Thumper (Jan 19, 2014)

I think it comes down to a mixture of good genetics and/or steroids. Regarding the program, I really think you have better options here. Im not saying its a bad program but it was tailored to footballers. When I was talking about time restraints I wasnt talking about length of time in the gym but rather length of time at a 'station', because Mr Starr had 15+ players in the gym at a time he had to rotate players. I didnt explain myself very well. I think a good start would be to start on advanced novice (you dont have to do power clean, replace them with something like like gms, rdls or deficits depending on where you stall, or even try speed deadlifts). As you begin to miss reps turn fridays session into ascending sets adding a small amount of weight (dont microload any less than 2.5 kg, its unnecessary and there are better options here, no point in grinding your dick into the ground) and then the aim is to get your top ascending set which was 2.5kg more then the previous week for 3x5 across at that weight and theb repeat. You should be able to do this for a few months, which doesnt sound much but if you do the math its still a lot of weight. After this transition into something else (do not change program just tweak volume and intensity).

As for the diet, it looks a bit light on kcals, I dont know what youre trying in terms of body comp but if youre trying to get stronger, you need the kcals fpr the gainzz.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Cheers again for the advice Thumper.

With the beginner training i didn't realise that actual equipment allocation was a factor in him coming up with the routine so thanks for that. I knew it was designed originally for footballers but the effects of the routine are obviously beneficial for someone with my goals also. Which advanced novice routine do you refer to as I am struggling to find the bill starr one, or is this an SS one?

Also with the diet, being honest when I wrote it all down I did feel it was maybe a bit light but compared to what i have been eating for the last couple of years, of which I have mainly concentrated on running, it feels like a lot. I will stick with this one for now but keep an eye on the scales and add more in a few weeks. Out of interest where you you fit more in, or would each meal just be a bigger one? Also anything you think it is missing?

I've got workout 2 today and have DOMs like a B*****D from the first session!


----------



## Thumper (Jan 19, 2014)

SS one, its just SS with a light day on wednesday. It's easy to find.

As for diet cap protein at about 1g per pound of body weight and then increase carbs and protein together each week. Nothing drastic just keep adding small amounts depening on the scale. Think 10-35g cabs and 5-10g fat. Doesnt seem much but it adds up quickly if you do it each week and you also have the added benefit of cranking up your metabolism. So when you come to cutting, ull still have relatively high calories and you have more room to moneovre. Add them into the meals however you want its not a big deal, just make sure youre getting at least 35g of lean quality protein each meal and a good helping of carbs and fat to spare it.

Train through it man, its the only way! I find doing sets of 5 with just the bar helps a lot for warming up.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Week A

Day 1

Squat 3x5

Bench press 3x5

Chin-ups: 3 sets, weight added so failure occurs at 5 to 10 reps

Day 2

Front Squat 3x5 OR Light Squat 2x5 (80% 5RM)

Press 3x5

Deadlift 1x5

Day 3

Squat 3x5

Bench press 3x5

Pull-ups: 3 sets to failure, unweighted

Week B

Day 1

Squat 3x5

Press 3x5

Chin-ups: 3 sets to failure, unweighted

Day 2

Front Squat 3x5 OR Light Squat 2x5 (80% 5RM)

Bench press 3x5

Power clean 5x3

Day 3

Squat 3x5

Press 3x5

Pull-ups: 3 sets, weight added so failure occurs at 5 to 7 reps

This is what I have found for the SS novice, is this what you mean? Looks pretty similar ?


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

So thought I would give a week 1 review of the bill starr 5x5 training.

So I started light, maybe lighter than i should of but i have had serious doms this week so I don't think I was too light. I figure this will allow me to progress for longer so its not really a bad thing. Anyway what I have enjoyed about the program so far is the simplicity of it. 5 x 5 I enjoy more than 3 x 10 and I also enjoy the routine. I've also gone with the rows which I was initially a bit hesitant about.

Weight wise I am up a few pounds but the belly doesnt look any fatter ( looks fuller but probably because of all the food!) . I think a better judge will be if it is up again the same amount next week. That will give me a better idea on where my diet should go, ie should I add more or not. For the moment I feel like I am eating about right. I don't feel tired in the day or TOO full but never particularly hungry. I would probably go for an ideal of around 1 or 2 lbs per week in the knowledge that most of that will be fat but hopefully not all of it.

Of the three things I need to do, eat, sleep and lift, sleep has been the hardest to improve, 2 kids under 2 is hard to guarantee a full nights sleep so I've been going to bed a couple of hours earlier than normal. Its not nice losing your evening especially when you have kids and that your only real time to yourself, but I think if I hadn't then there wouldn't be much point eating so much or going to the gym. From my reading etc your really need all 3 in order to make it worth while.

I know most of the advice has been to not do this routine and do another, however I will stubbornly persist with this one. I don't see a huge difference between the other suggested routines and I have enjoyed this one this week. I know I am not going to be on this routine forever but I also know that if I am happy with the routine and its in the right ball park then that's better than one I am less comfortable with but may be 5% better in terms of gains. In a few months I will obviously have to change things up so we will see.

Bring on week 2!


----------



## eddiethehead (Jan 23, 2014)

Stronglifts is great. I went from not lifting at all to 3x5 @ 135kg squats in under a year. Deadlift went to 150kg 5rm, bench to 80kg 5rm, Press to 60kg 5rm all in my first year of training. Get on Stringlifts, READ the free booklet, several times and follow it well. after a year you'll be getting looks from guys twice your size when you lift more than them. Obviously gains slow but I still use it on and off, currently squatting 180kg, Deadlifting 200kg, Benching 100kg, pressing 75kg rowing 100kg all at 3x5. Been lifting only 3years....


----------



## Thumper (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry I didnt see your last post but yes that is the routine. Theyre not really similiar because ss is a novice program and bills 5x5 is an intermediate program. This means you're going up the weight twice a week with less volume and only once a week with higher volume. Now obviously if you can make progress on ss that is the more optimal program.

Im not really a fan of ramping sets aswell (dont know if youre doing them?) For the simple fact its a lot easier to know if you're progressing with sets across. If you are doing sets across id suggest doing 3x5 and adding in volume as you stall.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah right OK, I see now. To be honest I have been doing from my original post, day 1 at highest weight, day 2 at around 20% lighter, then day 3 on the first week I went back to original weight but later down the line I may knock 10% off Mondays weight. I haven't ramped weights. I've done a couple of warm up sets and then done 5 x 5 at the set weight.

The aim is to add weight to the bar once a week in small chunks, so was thinking 5k a week for big lifts and 2.5k for smaller lifts.

I see what you mean now in the difference, its not the actual movements its the set counts and how the weight is added.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

eddiethehead said:


> Stronglifts is great. I went from not lifting at all to 3x5 @ 135kg squats in under a year. Deadlift went to 150kg 5rm, bench to 80kg 5rm, Press to 60kg 5rm all in my first year of training. Get on Stringlifts, READ the free booklet, several times and follow it well. after a year you'll be getting looks from guys twice your size when you lift more than them. Obviously gains slow but I still use it on and off, currently squatting 180kg, Deadlifting 200kg, Benching 100kg, pressing 75kg rowing 100kg all at 3x5. Been lifting only 3years....


Where do you get the free PDF ? Ive watched the video and as good as the material may be theres a lot of marketing schpeil in there that kind of put me off.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

irwit said:


> Ah right OK, I see now. To be honest I have been doing from my original post, day 1 at highest weight, day 2 at around 20% lighter, then day 3 on the first week I went back to original weight but later down the line I may knock 10% off Mondays weight. I haven't ramped weights. I've done a couple of warm up sets and then done 5 x 5 at the set weight.
> 
> The aim is to add weight to the bar once a week in small chunks, so was thinking 5k a week for big lifts and 2.5k for smaller lifts.
> 
> I see what you mean now in the difference, its not the actual movements its the set counts and how the weight is added.


there are loads of online calculators that do the maths for you eg http://squatbot.net/

no thinking required. Just lift eat and repeat


----------



## eddiethehead (Jan 23, 2014)

Irwit. You need to submit your email address to the stronglifts website and you should get a free pdf and excel spreadsheet. You do get a LOT of emails asking you to join the inner circle but it's worth it and if he really annoys you just mark as spam. Or if you have an android phone download the liftbig app. It will automatically track, generate and modify your workout from 5x5 through 3x5 to 1x5. Love that app and it's not even an official stronglifts app....


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

eddiethehead said:


> Irwit. You need to submit your email address to the stronglifts website and you should get a free pdf and excel spreadsheet. You do get a LOT of emails asking you to join the inner circle but it's worth it and if he really annoys you just mark as spam. Or if you have an android phone download the liftbig app. It will automatically track, generate and modify your workout from 5x5 through 3x5 to 1x5. Love that app and it's not even an official stronglifts app....


I've got that app. Very good


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Cheers all, I will fight my way through the spam and check this thing out. Also thanks for links on the apps.

Had a bit of a noob day at the gym today.

So plan was to add 5k to my squat and dead lift and 2.5k to my bench. The gym has recently been renovated and it is all new kit. Anyway, I was pretty sure last week all the bars were not Olympic so that's what i based my weights on. Then while squatting thought this is definitely a lot heavier than last time, checked and its the Olympic bar, the one and only they have in there now. So I actually added 15k in a week.

After I realised I just finished the session and adjusted so will bring the weight back-down. One thing I don't want to do is increase the weight to quickly, the longer it can keep going up the better, but I guess this is hopefully a mistake you only make once. I did ask in gym and the guy said the difference is around 10kg between normal and Olympic bar so I adjusted based on that for deads.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

So a quick update with some progression.

So week one was good, wekk 2 wasnt great as my little boy was in hospital over night, hes fine now. Did mean I missed a gym session and also my knee was hurting for some reason so I couldnt squat on my thrid day.

Week 3 was good but i was still having knee issues so I have spent a lot of time looking into form for squats and particulally deadlifts which is where I was getting the most pain.

Week 4 and I had squats deads and bench on the same day... However with the new form my knees feel great and I had no issues in the gym. So I have long legs and where I was going wrong on squat was having my feet too close together. Bringing them parta bit has let me get below parralel much easier and my knees feel stronger. Its not perfect but a definate improvement.

Deadlifts has been transformed. Ive been doing them on and off for years and went to sumo deads because of my knees. Anyway I was in this new gym a couple of years ago and some guy came over and said I was doing it all wrong and showed me "proper" technique. This was basically a normal deadlift so I went back to them. Anyway after all teh knee trouble I have been googling long legs and deadlifts and a lot of places say to try sumo, so I went in to gym yesterday and tried out a sumo deadlift and it felt so much better, very natural and no issues except I think I pulled something in my wrist slightly. feels a little bruised but is probably from being able to lift so much more easily. I added an extra 10k to the bar more than I should have because it made lifting so much easier. I could of added a lot more but I think taking it slow will reduce injury risk etc.

So all in all feeling good about the workout. The weight on the bar has been going up nicely and with the better form I am feeling confident about adding a lot more. I think I could probably jump a couple of weeks in terms of how much to add to the bar but I am going to stay with the program and give my body time to improve so that i can keep adding for longer.

I posted up question on my diet and people has thought I am not eating enough so I have added a little more food but not too much. Basically i have stayed pretty much the same weight so I have added measurements to see if things are changing but weight is staying the same, which to be honest i would be happy with as it would mean I am losing fat and gaining muscle, we will see.


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Glad to read you're not jumping ahead with the weights. As you've written, you'll benefit from training through progression longer, than leap-frogging. It can also endanger your form, best avoided IMO.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi all

So just another quick post going into week 5.

So last week I added to my food intake and also improved my form. Felt really good in gym and confident in the form.

Weighed myself this morning and I'm now at 13.1lb. So increase of around 2lbs in a week. Ill see if this trend continues and if it does try and tone back the food intake a little as this is quite a jump in weight. I'm not measuring myself until a few more weeks but going from the mirror and the mrs I think i have grown a bit this week. Maybe had a growth spurt as i was a bit lethargic at the weekend and slept a lot and ate a lot.

I've added 5kg a week to the bar but also added an extra 10 to my deads after changing to sumo deads. I think I can continue this for a while longer. I think most improved is bench, I'm actually really looking forward to adding more to the bars for bench and seeing how far I can go with it. I did start lower than possible though.

Also I have improved in pull ups and dips ( I added 5 x5 dips on the 3rd day after rows as I think dips are an important move that was missing from the original routine). Pull ups I still find a total killer, especially if I go slightly wide at all. I have an old shoulde rinjury which I doubt helps either but mainly its just Im too heavy and not string enough.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok so week 6, I've just finished heavy day.

Bench has gone from 40kg to 60kg. So you could say 60k, thats nothing, but for me it was a bit of an achievement being honest, its also 50% weight added to the bar. I've for years just used bar bells and never really got near 2 30ks. It was pretty hard being honest but am glad I got to it and feel like I still have some more to add to the bar.

Squat has gone from 50k to 70k. My form feels so much better. My legs go below parrallel, I have no issues with the knees (touch wood) which I had huge issue with when I started this. Weight wise I feel I still have more to add to the bar.

Deadlift has been brilliant. At my gym theres only one 20kg bar so I deadlift with what I think is a 10k bar. So at 80k I'm not far off having 2 big plates on each side. This is a huge record for me and the change in form has really helped. Really happy with deadlifts. They have gone from 50k to 80k however I did change from normal deadlifts to sumo at week 3or4 so I added an extra 10k.

So that's the big 3 move, 6 weeks in and I feel really confident doing the moves and adding the weight each week which I guess is what the beginner program is all about. All my lifts are at PBs.

there was a guy with a personal trainer in today doing squats and I was watching his form and just shocked that not only was he squatting really badly, his personal trainer was just letting him carry on? legs got to about 45 degrees, back was arched and he lifted back up by straightening his legs first the lifting his head back up.

Im really hoping that I can make it to deadlifting triple figure weight and maybe even squatting. However I feel I am definately well over the half way mark in terms of what I can realistically add to the bar. We will see ...

My weight was the same on monday but I didnt have a great weeks diet. Was one of my boys 2nd birthday so was a few parties for him so missed meals and added cake etc. Should have things back on track this week though.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Entering week 7. Weight now at 13.3 up from original of 12.8. Compared some pics and you can see in before and after my traps and lats are noticeably bigger which I am really happy about. Its quite a change, for me anyway. I in no way look like a bodybuilder but there's definitely a change.

I have put on some fat on my belly, not that it was a 6 pack before starting anyway. I have decided to start carb cycling to try and help lose a bit of fat, also to drop the calories a little.

Knees have again felt fine even with squats 3 times a week, I think this is probably the part I am most impressed with on this routine, you get chance to imrpove your technique on the most important lifts. My Dips have improved a lot also, probably due to bench pressing 3 times a week. I started struggling to do 5 x 5, I can now blast out 3 x 10 no problem really so i may have to start doing weighted dips, not done these before so should be interesting.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Entering week 8.

So I have started carb cycling as a bit of an experiment for losing some body fat in the future and so far so good. I've had an extra days "rest this week as i had a stag do so I went monday wednesday friday ( usually do tuesday thursday saturday).

Still a bit ropey from the stag do and haven't eaten enough so not looking forward to today gym session. Definitely tempted to have a week off but thought thats only going to end badly so just to keep going.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

So very very nearly didnt go to the gym yesterday. I felt knackered and the thought of PB in squats, deadlift and bench on same day just didnt sound like it was going to happen. Anyway, glad I went.

So in terms of reps I started out at a flat weight for all 5 sets of 5x5 but now I have a couple of warm ups. So i managed a PB in squat AND deadlift for 3x5. Bench I think I have hit the limit but also my arms are pretty sore ( we went karting on the stag do) so hopefully I can still improve a little or keep working my way up a little more slowly.

Either way, still really glad I went, good inspiration for future times when I am not feeling it to still make the effort and go.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

irwit said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im sure this has probably been talked to death in here already but I thought I wouuld track my progress in a thread and maybe get some tips and advice from people in here.
> 
> ...


Seems like an interesting workout that I could give a try in future :thumb:


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok so 8 weeks have past and I feel like I am going to try out something new and thought I would share a few thoughts on how it all went.

So weight has gone up around 10lbs without any noticable fat gain. I know theres no way I have added 10lbs of pure muscle to my frame in 8 weeks but I am happy with the results.

In terms of lifts I feel like a different person when it comes to squats, deadlifts and bench, I have destroyed my previous personal bests and feel I could continue to add weight to the bar, especially with squats and deadlifts. Bench I kind of plateaued a bit but still improved massively.

So I am going to change things as one thing I haven't been getting on this routine is DOMs of any sort really. I had bad doms from the first week but that was it really. I feel like you should change things up, keep your body guessing and improving. Adding more movements to my weekly workout will help this I think.

Secondly is that heavy squats 3 times a week, i think I should have a break, let things recover etc. I've gone from no exercise, except some running, to heavy squats and at 30, I want to really avoid any injuries. i also want to pick up my running again and so need more leg recovery time.

Ill definitely use this workout again and hopefully surpass how far I have come with it this time. So all in all, a big thumbs up for bill starrs 5x5 beginner workout!


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Good to read your experience of a 5x5 style routine.

Any idea what routine you'll go at next? I moved on to Iron Addicts simple power based routine. Loving it so far.

Not impossible to gain 10lbs muscle in 8 weeks, only you can tell really. Also, depends on developmental stage of your lifting life.

DOMS isn't something to get hung up about either, it doesn't necessarily mean you've had a great workout, but I do use DOMS as an indicator.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Its funny you ask actually. Work hours have been pretty serious this week and last so ive ended up just carrying on with the current routine as I havent had time to find a new one. I was thinking of a push pull legs split but I dont think I will be doing enough compound movements on that routine. I think Im going to carry on with the above for another couple of weeks and try and findsomething else.

Out of interest could you share the one you have moved onto, google found this ...

http://www.ironaddicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8050

is that the one?


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

irwit said:


> Its funny you ask actually. Work hours have been pretty serious this week and last so ive ended up just carrying on with the current routine as I havent had time to find a new one. I was thinking of a push pull legs split but I dont think I will be doing enough compound movements on that routine. I think Im going to carry on with the above for another couple of weeks and try and findsomething else.
> 
> Out of interest could you share the one you have moved onto, google found this ...
> 
> ...


That's the one. I've noted a nice change to my traps and delts on it (coincidence most likely).


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 6, 2014)

Just been reading this thread, enjoying hearing how you are progressing mate. One thing though...missing training because your wee man was in hospital? Not good enough. Arnie missed his dads funeral for the cause!

Wind up obviously! Actually heard the funeral story was for Pumping Iron.


----------

